# I love this site... However...



## katwillny (Jan 5, 2013)

I am looking to see what others are into. I am really into baking in the winter months and belong to other non hearth related sites. With the permission of the Mods, Id like to ask what other sites people are into for different things that we may not necessarily get here at the Hearth house. I am really into Dave Ramsey so i follow his site and forums plus cooking sites. My wife is a nurse and works overnights so once the kids go to bed i have some quiet downtime. I read a lot financial forums and in the summer I like to take my boy fishing so i read fishing forums.
winter months a re long and need to do something other than watch tv.


----------



## BrotherBart (Jan 5, 2013)

Go for it. That is why we created the Inglenook. To keep the barbecue, trout and bunion cure conversations out of the Hearth and other rooms.


----------



## fossil (Jan 5, 2013)

You don't need anybody's permission to have a discussion_ about_ other forums...what we do discourage here are lengthy discussions about stuff that's way off-topic on our forums, and more appropriately belongs on other forums somewhere.  Rick


----------



## swagler85 (Jan 5, 2013)

I love getting outside and doing anything hands on. Since I don't physically work at my job it relaxing to work in the yard cut wood, shoot my bow. Love taking the kids fishing or play in the creek, things I did when I was a kid. I can't sit around and not do anything so I'm always finding some kind of a project to do. My favorite summer activity though is putting the kids to bed and the wife and I sitting by the firepit!


----------



## PapaDave (Jan 5, 2013)

That would take me too long.
Here's the short version...
Long walks on the beach, holding hands in the park,.....wait, that's not right.
Let me have a do-over.
I like to build stuff, so that covers a LOT of ground. Computers, woodworking, cooking, baking,.... construction of all kinds of stuff.
Hate to be in the house during spring, summer, fall. Unless the ticks are out there. They like me, I hate them.
So, there's that.


----------



## Hearth Mistress (Jan 6, 2013)

My hubby and I call November to February "the dark times" because we get up in the dark and come home in the dark (well he does, I work from home now)

If you like to bake, work your way through the King Arthur recipe pages on their website. My favorite pass time is experimenting with artisan breads replacing half of the flour with non traditional flours like oat, rice, sunflower etc as it results in completely different breads, it's fun and even the "bad" loaves are tasty!

We take this time to read a lot, me on line researching fermenting foods and sprouting grains, my hubby whatever series if books he's into, I thing he's on the last Game of Thrones now.  We also start getting nursery and seed catalogs so we look into what we want our garden to look like. We use the square foot gardening method so we get a lot in a little space.

I don't belong to any other forums but can spend hours researching ethnic cooking methods - like in a tagine - or weird stuff, like organ meats and other cuts we just don't eat here in the states but are delicacies in other cultures. I love to smoke meats but it's hard to keep the temps of my charcoal smoker up when it's only 25 degrees outside but we just re-discovered the small electric smoker in our Attic so I'm going to experiment smoking cheeses and herbs soon (I love smoked peppercorns and sea salt)

The house is quiet, my dogs are asleep in front of the wood stove, hubby's asleep upstairs in bed and I'm here with you guys, this my "me time" and I love it


----------



## PapaDave (Jan 6, 2013)

Thanks for the reminder Jeni. I forgot about the reading.
Just read Nelson DeMille's "NightFall", and James Patterson's "Double Cross" last week and now on John Grisham's "The Summons". That'll be done tomorrow.
Big Stephen King reader. Had a ton of hardcovers, but gave 'em to one of my kids. She's a fan too.
Need......more.....books........


----------



## firefighterjake (Jan 6, 2013)

ATVing . . . snowmobiling . . . hiking . . . camping . . . geocaching . . . goofing off . . . spending time with my wife . . . TV/movies/reading . . . travel.

And yes . . . long walks on the beach.


----------



## Pallet Pete (Jan 6, 2013)

Katwill I am also into Dave Ramsey and follow the forums. The tools on his site are great for someone like me who grew up without good financial education. I am completely self taught on that front and had to learn a lot the hard way early on.

The wife does not do much online except school and probably would not even have a computer if she did not have to. She likes reading a lot ! 
My other enjoyment is cars I have a membership on FordRangerForums as well as a few others and currently am restoring a 1995 Ranger XLT. My military experience means I am on a bunch of forums to keep in touch with my buddies who still serve. Home-Brewing is another hobby and I have at least 5 forums I cruz though I don't often participate on them. I read a lot and listen to Audiobooks non stop as well and find that it keeps me sharp. My buddies and I make guitar cabs on the side and are very slowly starting a business debt free. One of the biggest things that drives my wife nuts is my love of Linux/Unix I am a member of a local LUG group and I cant stop tinkering with it. It may not be windows but man its cool, fun and useable. 

Pete


----------



## jharkin (Jan 6, 2013)

Lots of other interests...

My biggest hobby is building and flying radio control airplanes.. I follow a few forums, but infrequently these days such as rcscalebuilder.com and rcuniverse.com (member there since something like 2001 or 2002)

I also spend a lot of time working on my old house. I odnt have quite the skills of some on here but will try my hand at pretty much anything - carpentry, electrical, plumbing, etc. My dad is a restoration carpenter and cabinetmaker and I learned a lot working summers with him in HS. I read the oldhouseweb.com forums a lot - you will find some other familiar names there.

Before the RC stuff and the old house I was into (and still am) antique audio. I have a small collection of vintage vacuum tube hi-fi gear, turntable, vinyl collection etc. Probably the first web forum I ever joined, something like '98 or '99 was an audio forum called the audio asylum. I havent posted there in years however.

I also love to hike, backpack and camp, but have gotten out of it and out of shape lately. I used to do at least a couple white mountain trips a year and have hit all but a couple of the presidential's. When I was in the scouts we did expedition trips to places like Maine. In February 

I'm a big reader. Mostly sci-fi. I lean toward classic "hard" sci-fi. Ive read pretty much everything by Asimov, Clarke, Herbert, Baxter, Bova, etc. Im currently working my way though Orson Scott Card.

I used to be into target shooting. I was in the rifle club in college, but dont much anymore as my wife doesnt like guns around the house.

And I like cooking. Before the kids came along and my wife quit owrk to stay home I did 90% of the cooking. I make a pretty good red sauce...

(edit)  One more I forgot  - computers. I've been building my own PC's from components since the days of the 486/Pentium 1. Used to be into the whole overclocking thing and gaming heavily. I started with games back in the 80s - used to love flight sims and wargames, especially anything microprose and then got into shooters when I first saw Doom, and later strategy games like Rise of Nations and Civilization.   Lost interest in it somewhat after I got married and bought the house.  A little gaming on occasion these days, not much.


----------



## jharkin (Jan 6, 2013)

Oh yes I forgot working on the car.  I do all my own maintenance and have done jobs up to clutch replacement (with a second pair of hands for help - another one I got from my dad). For a while I wanted to get a vintage roadster to restore,was considering MGB and Alfa Spiders, but never did. Ive owned and worked on mostly Hondas for 20 years... Right now my fun car is my '03 Acura RSX-S daily driver. Not much power by todays standards and only FWD but you can have a lot of fun rowing through the gears at 7000 rpm in a light car


----------



## BrotherBart (Jan 6, 2013)

Other than hearth.com most of my time is spent on porn sites.


----------



## Hearth Mistress (Jan 6, 2013)

BrotherBart said:


> Other than hearth.com most of my time is spent on porn sites.


You just made ice tea come out my nose, I wasn't expecting that but damn, that was funny. Hope your not on paid sites, takes away from you "wood processing" budget


----------



## begreen (Jan 6, 2013)

Gives wood processing a whole new meaning too.


----------



## BrotherBart (Jan 6, 2013)

You would be amazed what you can admit online when you know that you will never again be filling out a job application or credit app.


----------



## Hearth Mistress (Jan 6, 2013)

BrotherBart said:


> You would be amazed what you can admit online when you know that you will never again be filling out a job application or credit app.


You just got me AGAIN on the "what do you do for a living" thread. New rule, no eating or drinking while reading your posts


----------



## fossil (Jan 6, 2013)

begreen said:


> Gives wood processing a whole new meaning too.


 
Don't make me Moderate you...


----------



## Hearth Mistress (Jan 6, 2013)

I swear, I didn't mean that when I said it, it was innocent on my part


----------



## flyingcow (Jan 6, 2013)

www.tractorbynet.com

news sites,

trying to figure out how to get 26hours out of a day.

wondering why i live in an area that only gets 7 hours of daylight, and why is it so damn cold out Which reminds me, time to fill the wood boiler.


----------



## katwillny (Jan 6, 2013)

Pallet Pete said:


> Katwill I am also into Dave Ramsey and follow the forums. The tools on his site are great for someone like me who grew up without good financial education. I am completely self taught on that front and had to learn a lot the hard way early on.


Pete, A buddy from work put me onto Dave earlier last year and I tell you that it was the best thing to our family. It completely changed the way we look at things, not just on the financial front, but every aspect of our lives changed. Even my director has noticed the difference in drive. We went and took the Financial Peace course and it was very helpful. There is a spiritual aspect to the entire Dave Ramsey culture that was discovered in our family that we were lacking. So it was a great thing to get into for us.


----------



## bubbasdad (Jan 6, 2013)

flyingcow said:


> www.tractorbynet.com
> 
> news sites,
> 
> ...


 
I am on Tractorbynet also, as 300Uguy.  I used to have a 300 Utility.  You guys have it worse than we do in southern Michigan.


----------



## Paulywalnut (Jan 7, 2013)

Ride a nice bicycle in off times. I try to ride 35 degrees and above.
Thats my passion. Cutting and stacking wood is my relaxing time.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Jan 7, 2013)

Garden, pottery, still RPG old skool, would like to go hunting with the smokepole this year, cooking of all sorts

I used to spend a lot of time on Bowsite, but I was ahhemm- asked to vacate. I spent too much time dealing with racists in their "ashcan".

Occasionally I'm on teachat.


----------



## Jags (Jan 7, 2013)

Building stuff, cooking, consuming (food, drink), a nice cigar, fishing, boating, bikini watching, and waaay too much lawn mowing. The other half of the stuff I do is illegal, so I won't go there.


----------



## flyingcow (Jan 7, 2013)

Paulywalnut said:


> Ride a nice bicycle in off times. I try to ride 35 degrees and above.
> Thats my passion. Cutting and stacking wood is my relaxing time.


 
35 degress and above???? No riding for close to 6 months up here. Just hit -10f. Be alot colder by 6am. BUT..... Blackfiles aren't bad this time of year.


----------



## eclecticcottage (Jan 8, 2013)

gardenweb and oldhouseweb are about the only two other places I visit as far as forums. I used to visit some automotive forums, but the local one here sucks now and the other main one I used to use got too snotty (it was a specific car forum and they just let people get too uppity about their cars, which weren't really anything particularly special), plus it was sold a few times and after the first owner, I haven't much cared for the people that owned it. I thought the current owner, a long time member that we always got along with, would change things more, but it doesn't seem that way. I find I have limited patience with people and just don't want to be around certain groups that make me want to spout my mouth off, lol. I've developed a liking for pinterest for that reason. Look at cool pics, put them all together (omg, so many great recipies also!!) and no interation required.

I'm pretty varied in interests, although the Cottage and a previous resto project ate into pretty much all of our extra time.  Lately I'm just happy being home in front of the stove!  I do enjoy photography, architectural salvage, day trips to see neat places (like Chimney Bluffs out by Sodus Bay), gardening, and for sure, walking on our beach (which in turn leads to beach combing, I have a pretty big collection of beach glass).


----------



## jharkin (Jan 8, 2013)

Cottage - Did you see that somebody at OHW started a new forum in response to the spammers and lack of admin support...

https://www.wavyglass.org/index.php

I havent checked it out much... seems some... not all... of the OHW regulars moved over.


----------



## eclecticcottage (Jan 8, 2013)

I did see that.  I just haven't motivated myself over there yet.  I hate moving, lol.

I belonged to OHW way back when, probably 9, 10 years ago when most people used their name as a user name.  Force of habit to go back once we bought the Cottage, I had stopped posting when the Old House pretty much wore us down and we were tired of owning and fixing it!!  Thanks to OHW I know what a vernacular is (the Old House's offical "type").

I forgot to mention my obession with vintage.  It's kinda obvious if you check out my blog, but I am all about 1950's and older.  My stove, fridge, mixer, dining room table, most furniture...also, I am obessed with old wooden crates and canning jars.  I have three old kero heaters-one should be fully functional come spring (it'll be used outside as a "fire pit" type thing-I'm obessed with the design not stupid, lol).  If I could collect old stoves I would-both the parlour style and kitchen ranges.  I also used to collect vintage cameras, but we don't really have the space for that so I kept a few Herbert George designed ones (there's a few more I'd like to get as I find them too of course, lol) and sold the rest when we moved here.  If I'm looking for something I'd be just as likely to try to find a vintage version first, like right now I want a kitchen apron so I'm trying to find an old feedsack one.

I am also in area history.  When I find time, DH got me a book about Lake Ontario written in the 40's.  I love old books!  I would collect old local books and cook books if we had the space.


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Jan 8, 2013)

Too bad about OHW did anyone try contacting the owner?

A whois inquiry says it is: 

QuinStreet, Inc.
950 Tower Lane
Foster City, California 94404


----------



## jharkin (Jan 8, 2013)

The one remaining active OHW moderator apparently has tried for years and cant get any answer.


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Jan 8, 2013)

jharkin said:


> The one remaining active OHW moderator apparently has tried for years and cant get any answer.


 
Yes but did they actually contact the owner or who they thought was the owner, there may be a big difference?


----------



## will711 (Jan 8, 2013)

BrotherBart said:


> Other than hearth.com most of my time is spent on porn sites.


 
So what have you learned from those other sites  I know what I've learned if "size matters"  I'll never be a Porn Star


----------



## punchy (Jan 9, 2013)

i like the tractorbynet site also, but favorite other than this one is ar15.com.  general discussion gets pretty good sometimes.


----------



## will711 (Jan 9, 2013)

I'm into to music [ can't play an instrument just my stereo] I have about 500 albums vinyl ,bunch of cassettes chit load of CD's I like good rock from the 60's 70's, love Motown, into smooth jazz .I have sirius radio, Pandora on you tube.com find all kinds of really great music & artists keeps the mind open .

I have speakers on the deck ,in the garage  a set pointing to the wood pile area so i can have tunes while I css  in the kitchen tunes while I cook.

Another site I hang out at is Live from Daryls house.com as in Daryl Hall  people should check it out he brings in all kinds of different artists they play some of their songs and some of his, cook some good food and talk its really cool.


----------



## Danno77 (Jan 9, 2013)

Paulywalnut said:


> Ride a nice bicycle in off times. I try to ride 35 degrees and above.
> Thats my passion. Cutting and stacking wood is my relaxing time.


Road bike or mtn bike? I have a "nice bicycle," too.


----------



## Paulywalnut (Jan 9, 2013)

Danno77 said:


> Road bike or mtn bike? I have a "nice bicycle," too.


Great. Danno I have a road bike. Lynskey Titanium. Ride as much as I can in this weather.


----------



## nate379 (Jan 9, 2013)

Where is that at?  My folks live in Northern Maine.



flyingcow said:


> wondering why i live in an area that only gets 7 hours of daylight, and why is it so damn cold out Which reminds me, time to fill the wood boiler.


----------



## flyingcow (Jan 9, 2013)

nate379 said:


> Where is that at? My folks live in Northern Maine.


 

I'm at the very southern end of the "County". Grew up outside of Houlton


----------



## Danno77 (Jan 9, 2013)

Paulywalnut said:


> Great. Danno I have a road bike. Lynskey Titanium. Ride as much as I can in this weather.


Nice bike is an understatement for that sucker. Impressive!

I ride a trek Madone 5.1; it's more bike than I am rider.


----------



## nate379 (Jan 9, 2013)

My brother lives in Houlton, my folks a bit further up in Van Buren.



flyingcow said:


> I'm at the very southern end of the "County". Grew up outside of Houlton


----------



## Paulywalnut (Jan 10, 2013)

Danno77 said:


> Nice bike is an understatement for that sucker. Impressive!
> 
> I ride a trek Madone 5.1; it's more bike than I am rider.


Hey thanks.  Madone is a nice lightweight bike. Very nice.  Sure hope
we get some cold weather so I can use my new Jotul.


----------

